# Self funded IUI



## crete2012 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi fertility friends,

My doctor has advised that I should try IUI but I live in a London Borough that only funds IVF and IUI needs to be self funded.

I've been advised that I should contact an NHS hospital and request the procedure prior to attempting IVF.

Are any NHS hospitals in London particularly good for IUI? Has anyone got any recommendations?

Any advice appreciated!


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

crete2012 said:


> Hi fertility friends,
> 
> My doctor has advised that I should try IUI but I live in a London Borough that only funds IVF and IUI needs to be self funded.
> 
> ...


Hi crete2012,

Has anyone been able to advise you further? If you go private for IUI could you return to NHS for IVF if it was not a success?


----------



## Sidd (Apr 4, 2013)

We are under growing our treatment at Guys and St. Thomas's in London bridge and they have been great. It's worth gettin in touch with your GP and to enquire about funding. 
We were able to get it for our 3 trials of IUI. The choice was between 3 IUI's/1 IVF
Good luck x


----------

